# Can anybody help me for an application of PIC



## الموحد (23 مارس 2007)

Hi all,
I just want to know how I can calculate the power (Watt) required for a microcontroller used to get the signals from piezoelectric sensors and then to operate a vibrating system alarme. Are there anybody who can help me in what ever he knows about this problem. I don't know also if it's possible to tell me how I can execute this project. It's my first project about Microcontroller.​


----------



## الموحد (29 مارس 2007)

Nobody, ok thanx anyway


----------



## ابـــفلسطينــــن (9 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا بالنسبة لل plc وال sensor تكون محددة لهم على ال data sheet واغلب مخارج ال plc تكون مخارجها 24 فولت والطاقة الداخلية لها 5 فولت اما بالنسبة لل sensor اغليها ايضا تكون ما بين 18 الى 30 فولت اما بالنسبة للوات ما اعرف بسئل وبشوف اوك
انشالله بنقدر انفيدك باى شى
انشالله التوفيق


----------



## عمار الطوباسي (12 أبريل 2007)

Salamo Alikom,

Mr. Shaban, the PIC operating voltage is 5VDC, each pin can sink current between 4-20mA and also give a 5VDC output.
To take a signal from piezoelectric sensor is not a problem and will not be included in the calculations. the important thing is the Vibrating system alarm. You should know from the technical data sheet for the Vibrating alarm what is the operating voltage and the consumption power used for operation then you should add the operating power for the PIC Micro. 
Be aware that the current drawn from the pin should not exceed 20mA for one pin.

The power supply ≥= All loads power + PIC power

Please tell me if I missed something & if I could be of more help.


----------



## عمار الطوباسي (12 أبريل 2007)

Salamo Alikom,

Mr. Shaban, the PIC operating voltage is 5VDC, each pin can sink current between 4-20mA and also give a 5VDC output.
To take a signal from piezoelectric sensor is not a problem and will not be included in the calculations. the important thing is the Vibrating system alarm. You should know from the technical data sheet for the Vibrating alarm what is the operating voltage and the consumption power used for operation then you should add the operating power for the PIC Micro. 
Be aware that the current drawn from the pin should not exceed 20mA for one pin.

The power supply ≥= All loads power + PIC power

Please tell me if I missed something & if I could be of more help.


----------



## الموحد (13 أبريل 2007)

*Thanx very much*

Alsalam Alikom,

Abo Felestine et Ammar Altobasi, really I want to thank you for the help you have presented. Thank you very much and God bless you !


----------

